# over brushing?



## afterthecollapse (Feb 22, 2008)

I got Duke, a little over 6 weeks ago from a shelter. We think he is a 5 year old German Shepherd - Akita mutt. Looking into both these breeds, I was preparing for a period of heavy shedding around springtime when he'd blow coat. About 3 weeks after he came home, I noticed the fur around his hind- and forelegs was getting a bit tattered began brushing out his undercoat (which started coming out in clumps), figuring this was the blow I was preparing for. I have since been brushing him daily and have definitely collected a garbage bag full of dead undercoat. It's been almost 3 weeks since I've started this and the undercoat no longer comes out in clumps, but still brushes out evenly and easily. Aside from being less fluffy than before I started brushing him, his coat still looks healthy (although is more slick than soft to the touch).

Duke is the first dog I've had with an undercoat, and since he doesn't mind the grooming it's really easy for me to keep it up. I'm just wondering if there is a risk of over brushing him. Part of me suspects that it might be a just be a backlog of dense undercoat from living in a shelter unbrushed for the previous 8 weeks. But should I be brushing his undercoat so much?

thanks to anyone who'll reply 
and forgive the excessive storyteling - first time poster!!


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's pretty much impossible to brush too much, lol! You are probably correct that he was not brushed at the shelter and all that undercoat was just waiting to come out.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

actually you can overbrush. if you spend too much time in one area, and are brushing into the skin, then you can give the dog brush burn. u have to concentrate on brushing away from the skin. you dont want to take all the undercoat out, they do need some of it.

its great that you are brushing daily. i would say that if you do one good all over brush, about 15 min. everyday, that should be enough. if he is blowing his coat, then you can do more.


----------

